# burning data to dvdr disks



## msbaldwin43 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have a Compaq pressario2100 laptop using XP. I use Roxio CD/DVD easy creator. When I try to create a Dats DVD I get a message that "no supported DVD- Recorders were detected on your system. What do I need to do? I know I have a CD/DVD drive on here.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG,

I have split your post off into your own thread. It's not good to tack onto an existing thread as it's confusing trying to help more than one person at a time.

Please continue replying here. I'm sure someone will be along to help soon.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Basic specs for the laptop as follows:

Basic specs for HP Compaq Presario 2100 series
Processor-- Intel Pentium 4-M (2.4 GHz)
RAM installed-- 512 MB DDR SDRAM
Hard drive-- 60 GB IDE Internal
*CD / DVD type-- CD-RW / DVD-ROM*
Removable storage type-- None
Input device-- Keyboard, Touchpad
Weight-- 8 lbs
Dimensions (W x D x H)-- 13 in x 10.8 in x 1.6 in
Display-- 15 in TFT active matrix
Max resolution-- 1024 x 768
Video output-- AGP 4x
Audio output-- Sound card
Networking type-- Network adapter
Modem-- 56 Kbps Fax / modem Integrated
Battery installed-- 1 Lithium ion
Mfr estimated battery life-- 3 hour(s)
OS provided-- Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Service & support type-- 1 year warranty

Did you order a DVD burner upgrade?


----------



## msbaldwin43 (Jul 23, 2005)

I checked there is no upgrade available. I don't see the specs that I listed for my CD/DVD driver. Here they are. My question is why the DVD is not recognized by my computer. My drive doesn't recognize that a DVD has 
been inserted. I have never been able to burn A DVD especially when it isn't 
even recognized. This is the information I have about my DVD drive:
I have Windows XP. On CD/DVD drive it
says HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4241N
I also click on properties Where is says DVD/CD-ROM drives , Manufacturer
(Standard CD-ROM drives)
Location 0 ()) Device usage: Use this device (enable) DVD region is set
for United States Driver Prvidor Microsoft Date 7/1/2001, Version
5.1.2535.0Digital Signer Microsoft Windows Publisher Driver File details
C:\\Windows\system32\storprop.dll is highlighted File version 5.1.2600.2180
(xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Sue Baldwin


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It's not a DVD burner...however, with the correct DVD software installed, it should play a DVD movie.

DVD-ROM drive HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4241N (combo) 
DVD-ROM drive speed 8X 
CD-ROM drive HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4241N (combo) 
CD-ROM drive speed 24X 
CD-R/RW drive HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4241N (combo)

http://reviews.zdnet.co.uk/hardware/notebooks/0,39023984,10005850,00.htm

Dell uses the same brand/model.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can download InterVideo WinDVD software from HP's web site for your computer model. Then you can play DVD movies.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Your only option is to buy a PCMCIA USB 2.0 card and an external DVD burner (using your 1.1 is way too slow).


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Here is the card you need:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ategory=0&minPrice=&maxPrice=&Go.x=20&Go.y=29

And here's some external DVD burners.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ce=&MaxPrice=&SubCategory=420&Submit=Property

I'd go with the D-Link card and the Lite-On burner.


----------



## msbaldwin43 (Jul 23, 2005)

Can't afford that right now displaced worker with only part time school jobs. Thanks, I will save this for future reference. Sue


----------



## Delos (Aug 3, 2005)

yeah when they advertise they usually say dvd/cd burner thinking it does both... but it's just a cd burner.. anyways wish you luck...


----------



## msbaldwin43 (Jul 23, 2005)

What gets me is that the computer came with ROXIO installed and it has software for burning DVD's. Sue


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What DVD burning software came with it?

Roxio can burn cds. I'm not sure if it does DVDs as well.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The new version of Roxio supports DVD burning. Of course a manufacturer is going to include the latest version of the software.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks DH, wasn't sure about that even though I have a copy, I don't have it installed


----------

